# Midwest Haunter's Convention Sponsors HAuNTcon



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

It what many will see as a surprising move, HAuNTcon is proud to announce a 
sponsorship alliance with the Midwest Haunter's Convention, (MHC). "The 
goals of HAuNTcon are to 'incubate' the industry, do drive growth and 
development opportunities for Haunters everywhere," explains HAuNTcon 
creator Leonard Pickel, "The more exhibitors and attendees we can drive to 
the regional gatherings, the more we can strengthen the industry, the better 
it will be for everyone including HAuNTcon."

This sponsorship alliance will include bringing the MHC Monster Make-up Wars 
to HAuNTcon as a Saturday evening event. "We felt HAuNTcon was a great match 
and the perfect opportunity to host our Monster Make-up Wars contest" said 
Kelly Collins of the Midwest Haunters Convention who will emcee this timed 
competition. "Like HAuNTcon, the Midwest Haunters Convention was formed to 
provide education and camaraderie in our industry. We see our support of 
HAuNTcon as furthering this goal," explains Barry Schieferstein of Midwest 
Haunters Convention.

Six amateur make-up teams of three people each will be given equal time and 
materials to create the perfect Haunted Attraction Monster using a mystery 
box of supplies. Prizes will be given for the best make-up efforts. To 
register for the competition, send the name of your Make-up Wars Team, and 
the names of the team members, 2 makeup artists and one model, to 
[email protected]. There will only be 6 teams competing, so the first 6 
teams to signup are in the competition. (Only one team per organization, 
amateur makeup artist only please!)

HAuNTcon 2005 is in Dallas, Texas April 22-24 at the Adam's Mark Hotel. For 
more information or to register for the industry's largest national Haunted 
Conference go to www.hauntcon.com.

Less than 21 days until HAuNTcon, the convention by Haunters, for Haunters!

Midwest Haunters Convention, July 22 -24, 2005 in Columbus, Ohio, has over 
30 educational classes, vendor shopping and social activities designed to 
entertain haunted producers, scene builders, actors and home haunters. 
Visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com or call Barry at 614-361-1466 for 
more information.


----------

